# IIS von XP Pro auf XP Home portieren



## Pflaumi (14. September 2003)

Hallo, 

ich habe im Internet ein Tutorial gefunden, wie ich den IIS, der nicht auf der XP Home CD ist, von einer Win 2000 Cd auf XP Home portieren kann.

http://www.devtrain.de/news.aspx?artnr=799

Ich habe aber keine Win 2000 CD, sondern XP Professional. Dort funktioniert die Anleitung auch nicht. Habe den Autor vom Tutorial kontaktiert, aber die eMail-adresse ist ungültig.

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Georg Melher (15. September 2003)

hmmm...unter den aktuellen Mitarbeitern wird er nicht mehr aufgeführt. Vielleicht kennt ihn dort noch jemand. Schreibe die Firma doch einfach mal an und bitte höflich um seine E-mail Adresse...eventuell hast Du Glück und jemand hat noch Kontakt mit ihm.


----------



## Budda (15. September 2003)

öhm, irre ich mich da oder kann man den IIS nicht auch im Internet bei Microsoft downloaden


----------

